# Can some one help m with this issue??



## lnd2288 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guys am been with techpowerup with a couples of months and this is my new post..
I have an issue every time am gaming everything runs very well and no BSOD or crashes. But after I exit from any type of games I go on my desktop and wen I right click desktop freezes but the entire PC doesn't. I can't refresh or do nothin wen I right click. 
Seems like it only happens when I right click . Like refreshing.

I have all the recent update driver and etc.

Intel i7 920 4.2ghz 24/7(stable) 1.35 volts
12gb corsair dominator 8-8-8-20 1.65 volts
Ultra 1000 watts PSU
5970 plus gtx 260 physx
Evga Sli LE motherboard 
Air cooled everything. 


Pls if sum1 can help me out I been having this issue forever. Done memory check. Reinstalled everything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2010)

have you tried stock clocks?


----------



## lnd2288 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes. I really don't know war can it be I've done research n barely find familiar issue.


----------



## lnd2288 (Nov 24, 2010)

I apologize for my mispelling/writing Iam using my iPhone.


----------

